# It's Everywhere!



## BourbonLawn (10 mo ago)

Any ideas what this is? Crabgrass already?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's Rough Bluegrass a.k.a. poa trivialis.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BourbonLawn (10 mo ago)

Powhatan said:


> It's Rough Bluegrass a.k.a. poa trivialis.


😫😫😫


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

BourbonLawn said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > It's Rough Bluegrass a.k.a. poa trivialis.
> ...


The good news is that triv is so well defined it would be easy to target it. This is also the right time of year to spray it with glyphosate.


----------



## BourbonLawn (10 mo ago)

Lawn Noob said:


> BourbonLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Powhatan said:
> ...


If I spray it all I'll have a dead/brown spot all spring and summer though?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Nope. I just sprayed out 100sf of triv Saturday. I'm going to reseed Wednesday and I'll have a nice lawn again in about a month and a half.

I sprayed out a bunch of triv last year too as seen below. First pic is just as glyphosate is starting to do its thing. The lawn was very presentable by early may.

March 25 2021:



May 22 2021:


----------



## BourbonLawn (10 mo ago)

Ok. I put down pre about a week ago. I can probably spray it and get seed down in a few weeks I guess. Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

BourbonLawn said:


> Ok. I put down pre about a week ago. I can probably spray it and get seed down in a few weeks I guess. Thanks!


If you just put down a preemergent, reseeding will be problematic. You'll have to break that layer of pre em up somehow in the areas you plan to reseed in. I have done that successfully with a garden weasel tool.


----------

